# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Bloke or Bird

## Jade

Arun Palmar is actually a man, her drugs start running out and it becomes obviouse, she gets transfered to a mans prison!!!

From the Sun

----------


## Siobhan

> Arun Palmar is actually a man, her drugs start running out and it becomes obviouse, she gets transfered to a mans prison!!!
> 
> From the Sun


OMG... I was wondering what drugs she was looking for last night and the person on the other end said it would be 2 weeks before she got them.. the Julie's commented on the hair on her upper lip too..

----------


## Behemoth

lol! So is she leaving for good then?

----------


## phils little sister

which one is arun again

----------


## Behemoth

The asian girl who came in with Janine

----------


## phils little sister

a yeah was mixing them up! thanks that should be good when it comes out

----------


## Johnny Allen

Natalie has got those drugs right?, so what will happen if she takes them?, shocked to here Arun is a man never saw that one coming

----------


## debbi

I wonder how fenner will feel when he finds out he's been having sexual favours from a man !!??

----------


## Behemoth

> I wonder how fenner will feel when he finds out he's been having sexual favours from a man !!??


 Oooo that will be funny! Is she actually a man or has she had a sex change?

----------


## dddMac1

i thought there was somthing weird about her

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

shes had a sex change

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Oooo that will be funny! Is she actually a man or has she had a sex change?


mmm, i was wondering that  :Ponder:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> shes had a sex change


oh right!! thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Siobhan

> shes had a sex change


Is it fully done? I mean it can't be if they send her to a male prison? does Hayley in corrie still take the drugs to stop her been a man?? any ideas?  :Confused:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> does Hayley in corrie still take the drugs to stop her been a man??


 I've never seen her take any......  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

only in bad girls

----------


## xCharliex

Corrie is shown pre watershed, do u really think they would go on about whether Hayley takes tablets or not? 

And i presume that Arun was a man but seeing as shes classed as a transexual then shes now a woman and had the bits all done. I think transexuals still have to take medication.

----------


## Behemoth

The tablets would be female hormones (Oestrogen and Progesterone) to cause facial hair to stop growing and breasts to develop etc...

----------


## Siobhan

So she has had the full op, but she can still be classified as a man? When she get found out, they send her to a male prison.. that seems a bit unfair

----------


## melmarshall858

does anyone know if she actually leaves or does she have to stay there cause technically surely if she has had the o[ and has female bits then she should be in a female prison

----------


## Siobhan

> does anyone know if she actually leaves or does she have to stay there cause technically surely if she has had the o[ and has female bits then she should be in a female prison


Ok according to the spoiler for episode 7 she returns to G-Wing... so she is kept in the female prison

----------


## melmarshall858

oh thanks for that. surely if it had shown her shipped off to a male prison they would have had loads of complaints.
wonder how the women react to her though after knowing her secret

----------


## Siobhan

> oh thanks for that. surely if it had shown her shipped off to a male prison they would have had loads of complaints.
> wonder how the women react to her though after knowing her secret


I am sure they well be very very nasty.... if you seen the end of last episode, they showed trailers for next show, Natalie was nasty to a nun, imagine how she reacts to Arun who has been playing Fenner...

----------


## Georgie

ohmygod cant believes aruns a man she didnt seem manly at all

----------


## Siobhan

> ohmygod cant believes aruns a man she didnt seem manly at all


I know, completely shocked me as well.. never ever saw it coming...

----------


## melmarshall858

no me either but after i had read the spoilers when i watched tues episode i felt like it was obvious - perhaps its just hindsite

----------


## .:Kitz:.

that top lip thing wasn't really that obvious because plenty of Asian girls do have that trouble.....don't they? thats what the two julies said anyway!! I never saw it coming...she's isn't at all manly as has been said before!!

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

omfg! i cant believe it!

----------


## Siobhan

> that top lip thing wasn't really that obvious because plenty of Asian girls do have that trouble.....don't they? thats what the two julies said anyway!! I never saw it coming...she's isn't at all manly as has been said before!!


I didn't read this until after Tues episode and I still hadn't a clue.. there is a lot of women who get hairs on their upper lips.. so I just assume it was a normal thing

----------


## *_*Smile*_*

> ohmygod cant believes aruns a man she didnt seem manly at all


especially when she got beaten up!

----------


## Dandans

How far fetched is this going, the script writers must be rejects from celebrity love island

----------


## Cat2687

i dont buy it...surely we havent lost the plot that much???

----------


## emma_strange

> that top lip thing wasn't really that obvious because plenty of Asian girls do have that trouble.....don't they? thats what the two julies said anyway!! I never saw it coming...she's isn't at all manly as has been said before!!


hec not just asian girls who do, lol i sometimes get fine hairs there and i get it waxed, though i know a fair few who do.

----------

